# Tragic Story, Young man needs prayer and help. Ryan Gunter Benefit



## bulldogmikey (Jul 24, 2010)

In a message I received from Steve Mann. The Family of this young man is asking for prayer and any donations. Steve is getting the information as to where to send donations. I will post as soon as I have info. They will be doing a benefit, If you could help in any way it would be a blessing to this young man and his family!

*Last week he and some friends were swimming and Ryan did a back flip off the side of the pool and hit his neck.  Right now he is in the ICU in Greenville and they believe he will be paralyzed from the neck down permanently.  He will be moved soon to the Shriners Hospital in Philadelphia for possibly up to a year.  He turns 17 this week. *


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2010)

Prayers sent,brother.


----------



## dawg4028 (Jul 24, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sargent (Jul 25, 2010)

sent


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 26, 2010)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 26, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 26, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 26, 2010)

prayers sent!


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 26, 2010)

prayers are sent


----------



## huntaholic (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers


----------

